# Benutzergruppen SuSe 10.3



## starfoxfs (3. März 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich habe mir SuSe 10.3 neu zugelegt und möchte Benutzer einrichten. Ich muss dazu sagen das ich Suse zum ersten mal benutze.
Ich möchte 1 Administrator einrichten und 10 "normale" User.
Nun gibt es ja mehrere Benutzergruppen welche muss ich hier zuteilen ? Was bedeutet welche Benutzergruppe z.b. "dialout oder video"

Welche Benutzergruppe muss ich für einen Administrator wählen der Zugriff auf das gesamte Suse haben soll ?


----------



## Navy (3. März 2008)

Google existiert und liefert z.B.:

http://www.tuxhausen.de/kurs_user.html


----------



## zerix (3. März 2008)

Hallo,

nur mal so als kurze Info, es gibt schon einen Benutzer bei Linux/Unix der alles darf. Der nennt sich root.

MFG

Sascha


----------



## starfoxfs (3. März 2008)

vielen dank das hilft mir sehr weiter


----------

